# Welche Kabel für Internet und TV über Kabelanschluss?



## country (28. Juli 2017)

*Welche Kabel für Internet und TV über Kabelanschluss?*

Moin

Ja, ich weiß, über google findet man viel, aber da werde ich nicht schlau draus.

Nächsten Monat ziehe ich um und bekomme dann Internet und TV über einen Kabelanschluss.

Beim Internet (200.000er Anschluß) soll der Router verwendet werden: FRITZ!Box 6490 Cable | AVM Deutschland
Nun brauche ich ein verlängerrungskabel von der buchse an der Wand bis zum Router. Ca. 8m. 
Sind das die richtigen?: Weiß -> 7.50m , 10.00m -> F Stecker -> F Stecker -> SAT-Kabel -> SAT / TV -> Kabel / Adapter

Das ist mein Fehrnseher: http://www.sharp.de/cps/rde/xbcr/do...tasheet/pdf_DS_Datasheet_LC26SH7EBK_de_de.pdf
Verstehe ich das recht, das ich einen Receiver brauche und den Fehrnseher NICHT direkt an der Buchse anschließen kann?
Unabhängig ob das mit dem Fehrnseher doch geht oder ich einen Receiver brauche, gehen diese Kabel?:
Weiß -> 3.50m, 3.00m , 3.70m -> Koax Buchse -> Koax Stecker -> Antennenkabel -> SAT / TV -> Kabel

Ist irgendwo auf Abschiermung oder anderes zu achten?


----------



## snaapsnaap (28. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Kabel für Internet und TV über Kabelanschluss?*

Bekommst die FritzBox von Anbieter oder willst du die selber kaufen? 
 Dann halt die Frage nach dem Vertrag und Anbieter.

Generell würde ich erstmal die Box vom Anbieter nutzen und zur Not auch alles quer durchs Zimmer alles legen, die passende Verkabelung kann man immernoch im Anschluss bestellen 

FERTIGE Anschlusskabel - antennenland.net hier hab ich meine langen Kabel gekauft nachdem ich wusste welche ich brauche, zwecks Stecker, hab quasi einfach das Kabel vom Router genommen, nur länger.

Da dein TV keinen DVB-C Tuner hat, wirst du einen Receiver brauchen, dann ist aber die Frage ob du eine Doppeldose hast (bekommst) mit 2 Kabelausgängen oder nur eine einfache.
Bei mir wurde zB vom Techniker eine Doppeldose installiert, worüber ich jetzt einmal ein Signal an den TV direkt leiten kann (ohne Private in HD) und einmal zum Router.

Anfangs hatte ich nur den Horizon Recorder von UM, erst vor kurzem konnte ich auf eine zusätzliche Connect Box umstellen, womit der Recorder überflüssig wurde, auch wenn ich ohne ihn kein HD hab (bei den Privaten).


----------



## fotoman (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Kabel für Internet und TV über Kabelanschluss?*



snaapsnaap schrieb:


> dann ist aber die Frage ob du eine Doppeldose hast (bekommst) mit 2 Kabelausgängen oder nur eine einfache.


Ich dachte, das wäre immer "tripple play". Jedefnalls ist das bei mir (KD oder jetzt halt Vodafone) und auch bei UM in Bonn der Fall. 

Damit hat man die altmodischen zwei Ausgänge für TV und Radio (wobei, je nach Verschaltung, auf der Radiobuchse Frequenzen fehlen, man die also nicht einfach für TV missbrauchen kann) und eine dritte für das Internet/Kabelmodem.



country schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das recht, das ich einen Receiver  brauche und den Fehrnseher NICHT direkt an der Buchse anschließen  kann?


Anschließen kannst Du ihn (noch), wirst dann aber nur die  analogen Sender empfangen können. Sonst brauchst Du einen DVB-C  Receiver. Je nach gewünschtem Fernsehprogramm (und u.U. Zusatzkoaten)  einen "Zertifizierten", um die Smartcard nutzen zu können. Oder einen  beliebigen, womit Du nur die unverschlüllelten Programme empfangen  kannst (ÖR in HD und Privat in SD).


----------



## country (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Kabel für Internet und TV über Kabelanschluss?*

Als Anbieter nehme ich vodafon und Tarif den Red Internet & Phone 200 Cable. Den tarif für tv kenne ich nicht. Das wird gestellt. Router nehme ich den von vodafon weil angeblich einige Funktionen nicht mit der Handelsüblichen version gehen.

Die Dose hat 3 Ausgänge. 

Ist man nur eben schneller mit durch wenn man die Kabel schon hat.

Mit den Receivern muss ich mich auch auseinander setzten. Hatte bisher nur sat-tv. Noch extra für zahlen will ich aber auch nicht. So viel schaue ich dann doch kein fehrn.


----------



## Lt.Ford (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Kabel für Internet und TV über Kabelanschluss?*



country schrieb:


> Router nehme ich den von vodafon weil angeblich einige Funktionen nicht mit der Handelsüblichen version gehen.



Krass, denn eigentlich ist es genau umgekehrt. In den ganzen Providerboxen sind so ziemlich alle Features deaktiviert. Dazu kommt noch, dass die bei der Software schludern und irgendeine uralte Firmware drauf laufen haben.

Eventuell wäre das auch der geeignete Zeitpunkt für einen neuen Fernseher, der einen DVB-C Tuner (und alle anderen) integriert hat. Aus eigener Erfahrung vor ein paar Jahren kann ich dir sagen, dass das Hantieren mit 2 Geräten und 2 Fernbedienungen gleichzeitig keinen Spaß macht. Eine native Umsetzung auf einem einzigen Gerät ist da deutlich besser.
Ob das bei dir finanziell möglich ist oder ob es sich lohnt kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Du hast selbst schon gesagt, dass du nicht oft fern siehst. Aber gerade da würde es (mich zumindest) erst recht stören


----------



## fotoman (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: Welche Kabel für Internet und TV über Kabelanschluss?*

Ich würde erst einmal prüfen, ob man im Receiver (wenn der noch vorhanden ist) den SAT-Tuner nicht einfach durch enien DVB-C Tuner ersetzen kann.

So schlimm finde ich das mit zwei Fernbedienungen auch nicht. insb., wenn ich den Mehrwert (bei mir) davon sehe und dann noch das von Dir erwähnte "und alle anderen" betrachte.

 Seit der Dreambox läuft bei mir der Fernseher nur noch, wenn ich mal mit mehreren Personen etwas anschauen möchte. Sonst wird die Dreambox als Netzwerk-Tuner genutzt und die Ausgabe läuft über den PC, Laptop oder das Tablet (je nach aktuellem Anwendungsfall). So brauche ich noch nicht einmal im Schlafzimmer einen Fernseher, der doch nur im Krankheitsfall genutzt würde. Wobei der Monitor des PC größer ist und mehr Auflösung bietet wie der bei country vorhandene Fernseher.

Und liefert der TV-Hersteller nach 2 Jahren keine Updates mehr oder ist die Firmware so schlecht, dass man sie nicht nutzen will, muss man entweder auf die Zusatzfunktionen verzichten oder das Gerät wieder wegwerfen. Beim ext. Receiver kann man selbst heute noch mit einem uralten Röhrenfernseher h.265 Videos ansehen oder Mediatheken nutzen.

Ich würde jedenfalls kein funktionierendes Anzeigegerät nur auf Grund eines fehlenden Tuners wegwerfen.



country schrieb:


> Ist man nur eben schneller mit durch wenn man die  Kabel schon hat.


Dafür hast Du bei der Installation eine potentielle Fehlerquelle weniger .


----------

